# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  مكتبة ألعاب خدمة Apple Arcade تكسر حاجز 100 لعبة

## mohamed73

خدمة بث الألعاب السحابية Apple Arcade من شركة آبل قامت للتو بإضافة  ستة ألعاب جديدة إلى المكتبة الخاصة بها مما ساعدها على كسر حاجز 100 لعبة.  هذا كثير بناءً على معايير الألعاب المحمولة.
 الألعاب الستة الجديدة هي Sociable Soccer و UFO on Tape: First Contact  و Takeshi و Hiroshi و gildlings و Discolored و Marble It Up: Mayhem.  لعبة UFO on Tape: First Contact على وجه الخصوص تبدو مثيرة للإهتمام إلى  حد كبير. إنها لعبة تستند على تقنية الواقع المعزز، وهي تتمة للعبة UFO on  Tape التي تم إطلاقها في العام 2010 لهواتف الآيفون. تشجعك هذه اللعبة على  البحث عن الأجسام الغريبة في السماء وإلتقاطها على الفيديو.
 لذلك، إذا كنت تحب الألعاب المحمولة وتمتلك جهازًا يعمل بنظام iOS، فقد  لا يكون الإشتراك في خدمة Apple Arcade مقابل 4.99 دولار أمريكي أمرًا  سيئًا على الإطلاق. المكتبة تنمو بإستمرار، وبالتالي قد تنفق الكثير على  الأرجح إذا إشتريت كل لعبة على حدة. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

